# Changes Needed In The Lottery ? ? ? ?



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

For quite some time now, there have been 3 or less people on the waiting list. With less than a week to go (and it's a holiday week as well) until the next drawing, there are still 11 players who have not shipped winnings and face the possibility of being bumped from the game. Deadline is Friday, November 23. 

I think it may be time to collapse the lottery back to 4 pools. Unfortunately, that will mean some current players will have to be put back on the waiting list. This would be done based on when you entered the game - not what pool you are in.


Feedback is not only welcome but encouraged.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty new to this, so take it for what it is worth Peter. Seems like there is usually a late push of people asking to get on the waiting list, usually due to you calling for new players.

I guess I would vote for a collapse into four just so you wouldn't have to continually ask for new players, and maybe this will add a little more emphasis on the actual workings of the lottery, with guys knowing there are ample BOTL's waiting to jump in.

I also think one of the problems is there are a lot of generous people here who are more than willing to give up their spots for guys in waiting, not going to get around that.

Seems like it makes your job (thanks for doing it by the way) more difficult with people sending out smokes late, making you guess at what the pools will look like at month end. I know people are busy, I would encourage people to send early, or perhaps think about giving up their spot. Maybe you bump up the need-to-post-DC date to two weeks.

Anyway, just some random thoughts.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

First - thanks for your feedback. I was hoping more folks would chime in.


Lanthor said:


> Seems like it makes your job (thanks for doing it by the way) more difficult with people sending out smokes late, making you guess at what the pools will look like at month end.


You can say that again.


Lanthor said:


> Maybe you bump up the need-to-post-DC date to two weeks.


In theory, you are right. But if people have trouble shipping in four weeks, tightening it to two will make more work for me - not less.



Lanthor said:


> I guess I would vote for a collapse into four just so you wouldn't have to continually ask for new players


It's looking more and more like this is what will have to happen.

Thanks again for your feedback. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

If it comes to it, I won't have any hard feelings about being put back on the waiting list. That's just the way it needs to be. I do really think it's too bad that we have 11 people committed to something that didn't follow through. It's a disturbingly high percentage. Do what you gotta do, Peter.

MCS


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

How ever you want to work it is fine with me. If there are people not responding they need to be taken off the list. If that means going to 4, the fair way to do it is put the junior people on the waiting list. If it turns out to be me, that is OK.

Thanks for taking care of this Peter, the lottery is a lot of fun!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Do what you have to do to make it work. :tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree. Though I'm new to the lottery, if I need to bump out to the waiting list that will be fine. No one needs the hassle of having to be shorted on their winnings. I'd bet that some of us would be willing to make up to the winners of any of the pools for those who have been short-changed.:tu

I think it's worth waiting for and will have no problem with however you decide to do it. Thanks, Peter, for your work on this:ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I say we hire a team of BOTL ninjas to go after the ones that default on their end of the deal. But seriously, you know better than any of us what needs to be done man.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I say we hire a team of BOTL ninjas to go after the ones that default on their end of the deal. But seriously, you know better than any of us what needs to be done man.


:tpd:
I love the Lottery. But I'm biased, I won my first time in, the Oct lottery.
Which makes me low on the totem pole, so if the lottery gets redueced to 4 pools and I'm out I'm cool with that.
But also please put me on the waiting list.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I think it may be time to collapse the lottery back to 4 pools.


In favor of this, Peter. :tu A certain amount of turnover is healthy, but lately it seems it's causing a lot more work than necessary. Collapsing it down makes sense, and if that happens I'm sure I'll find my name on one of your lists (no, not _that_ list!).


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> :tpd:
> I love the Lottery. But I'm biased, I won my first time in, the Oct lottery.
> Which makes me low on the totem pole, so if the lottery gets redueced to 4 pools and I'm out I'm cool with that.
> But also please put me on the waiting list.


:tpd::tpd: I won shortly after entering and it's been one helluva thing. If I were to be bumped, I would feel pretty guilty about sitting out after this past month.

If as a winner, I need to PM people _again_, [edit: I don't want to sound greedy, but I want to see the lottery through] then so be it. I don't want to be "that pool" that lags behind causing a ruckus. Just let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I appreciate your efforts and will agree to whatever makes it easier for you.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Whatever you decide is fine. Your the chief.

But this does bring up a question I've had but never asked.

Is the lottery subject to trader feedback? If so, the people who do not follow through and are bumped from the pool should also be given a negative feedback. I won earlier this year and didn't receive one package. I didn't leave feedback for anyone, good or bad, but did give the people who sent me packages some well deserved RG.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with two of the mentioned items.

Collapse and move up the timeline to send the winnings out.

Two weeks to send the winnings(not for them to arrive, just send and post a DC#) doesn't seem too difficult. That's 14 days.

And if we need to collapse, fine. I may end up back on the waiting list, but I was there before and the world still spun.

:2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SteveDMatt said:


> Whatever you decide is fine. Your the chief.
> 
> But this does bring up a question I've had but never asked.
> 
> Is the lottery subject to trader feedback? If so, the people who do not follow through and are bumped from the pool should also be given a negative feedback. I won earlier this year and didn't receive one package. I didn't leave feedback for anyone, good or bad, but did give the people who sent me packages some well deserved RG.


Click on the number of anyone's Trader Feedback and you will see the following:

*Important Note: The Trader system is ONLY to be used for trades, WTB, WTS, and lottery transactions.*


St. Lou Stu said:


> I agree with two of the mentioned items.
> 
> Collapse and move up the timeline to send the winnings out.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree but if I do institute that, it will make more work for me not less.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Peter take this for what it is worth because we both know I've been late shipping more often than I've been on time. However I think that gives me the perfect perspecive to say this.

Cut back to three pools. The system is better served to have more people who want to play instead of setting it up so everyone who wants to play can. I don't think we have a lot of people waiting to play the lotery, I think we have a lot of people *waiting to win the lottery* and there is a differece.

Also no more warnings. If someone doesn't belly up as per the rules boot the from the game and ban them from future participation. Its three weeks for gawds sake, if you can't get that package in the mail then its not because you couldn't most likiely, its probably because it was not imporant enough to you to get it done. If someone actualy has real life issues that prevent a run to the post office or teh ups store or having Fedex come get a package then they should recuse themselves anyway because they are dealing with some pretty serious goings on.

I'm pretty sure that people who were late, including myself, would find time to get it done if it was thier winnings that had to be dealt with rather than thier debts. This is not a right of a club stogie member its a priviledge of membership and if you can't act accordingly with your priviledges you should lose them.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I absolutely agree but if I do institute that, it will make more work for me not less.


I'm not a mod or anything bt any list watching and general paperwork that needs to be done I can definatey help with.


----------

